# Tektro 720 install question



## thomasbien (Dec 29, 2005)

My new Tektro CR720 canti brakes showed up a couple days ago, just in time to begin assembly of a Scattante XRL cross frame this weekend. They came packaged in plastic bags with no instructions and being that I have never installed cantilever brakes before I am learning on the fly. And that brings me to unexpected situation #1...

When installed on the front fork the brake pads extend rearward in between the fork legs. This prevents the brakes from swinging open as much as I had expected. They are not very good quality, but here are a couple pictures to show what I am talking about:



















Is this normal? Am I missing something? There is only 30mm clearance between the pads on the front. On the rear there is more like 50mm clearance. The difference is the distance between the forks is 40mm while the distance between the seat stays is 60mm. So on the back the pads can open much wider before hitting the seat stays.

This does not seem right and I am wondering if these brakes (or brake pads) will work on this fork.

- Thomasbien


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah I ran into that too. I think I had to loosen the brake pads. Not sure exactly what I did. I just screwed around with it until I figured it out. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## thomasbien (Dec 29, 2005)

Lord Taipan said:


> Yeah I ran into that too. I think I had to loosen the brake pads. Not sure exactly what I did. I just screwed around with it until I figured it out. Wish I could be of more help.


I can easily loosen the brake pads and move them to install the front wheel, then reposition the pads and tighten them. But... that is pretty unexpected, at least to me, that you would have to move your brake pads to install or remove the front wheel.

Can you remove your front wheel without loosening the brake pads?

Any idea what the inside width of your fork is? I'm wondering if my fork is narrower than others.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Either take a hacksaw to the pads you have now or buy new, shorter pads. Or just let a little air out of the tire if you need to when taking the front wheel off. Way easier than loosening brake pads.

Pretty common problem.

Welcome to cyclocross. 

Ron


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

yup, i have the same thing with mine. like ronsonic said, either get shorter pads or deflate your tire. when you buy a new fork, make sure to take the width into account because almost all canti's will hit such a narrow fork unless you have short brake pads.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

It's the fork not the brakes, I have that fork and it does it with every brake. What will help is finding an older set of Shimano brake pad holders, they are a bit slimmer than the Tektros and allow the pad to open up enough for me to get my wheel in with a little nudging. I found the Tektro stuff to be pretty good quality, what are your issues.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

thomasbien said:


> I can easily loosen the brake pads and move them to install the front wheel, then reposition the pads and tighten them. But... that is pretty unexpected, at least to me, that you would have to move your brake pads to install or remove the front wheel.
> 
> Can you remove your front wheel without loosening the brake pads?
> 
> Any idea what the inside width of your fork is? I'm wondering if my fork is narrower than others.


Actually on the Ridley with the 4za Python fork I can get the wheel out pretty easy. I think it was close to the same on the Scott.


----------



## thomasbien (Dec 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Alright guys, thanks for the helpful replies! I will finish the build with these pads and see how it works out with slightly deflating the front tire for removal. If that turns into a hassle I may search for some shorter pads or hacksaw mod the current ones.

As Ron informed me, I guess this is a common problem.

I will post pictures once the bike is together.

- Thomasbien


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

That fork looks like the ones that came on the Euromedia era ALAN bikes a few years ago. They were a poor design, and that brake problem was a common one.


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

I had to get thiner pads from Rim Wranglers (I think). That fixed my problem. Or, try running a narrow tire up front??


----------

